# IM and Broadband



## REY619 (Mar 2, 2007)

Can anyone give me an idea, approx. how much data usage takes place in one hour of chatting via Any Instant Messenger? With/without voice etc.
Thanx.


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 2, 2007)

approx. max of 10MB for text.
I have no idea about voice


----------



## REY619 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm 10MB with text, then it must be around 80 or 90 MB with voice... or less maybe...


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd have to say not more than 5 MB .. 10 seems a lil high .. :-\


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 3, 2007)

5 seems a lil high too


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

Use DuMeter and Find it out 4 urself


----------



## REY619 (Mar 3, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Use DuMeter and Find it out 4 urself


That would be too risky, lol i dont want to cross my limits. What if it turns out too high?? lol Anyway i think it should be less than 10 MB then...


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 3, 2007)

REY619 said:
			
		

> That would be too risky, lol i dont want to cross my limits. What if it turns out too high?? lol Anyway i think it should be less than 10 MB then...


It would *Never * cross 10 mb .. so nothing risky .. unless you got just about few mbs left .. then better not surf too


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 3, 2007)

it will never go more than 3 but u may consider it till 5 but it will never reach there. So enjoy chatting


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

huh..
not more than 3 MB


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

1 hr of chatting cant be more than 2mb...


----------



## REY619 (Mar 3, 2007)

Wahey thanx people. I am relieved! lol


----------

